# Cutrone quasi della Fiorentina, in prestito con diritto.



## admin (2 Gennaio 2020)

Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 2 gennaio, Patrick Cutrone, che col Wolves non gioca praticamente più, è quasi della Fiorentina. La formula: prestito con diritto di riscatto a 15 mln.


----------



## Stex (2 Gennaio 2020)

idolo dello stadio


----------



## pazzomania (2 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 2 gennaio, Patrick Cutrone, che col Wolves non gioca praticamente più, è quasi della Fiorentina. La formula: prestito con diritto di riscatto a 15 mln.



Secondo me, nella Fiorentina Cutrone sarà un attaccante più che onesto. Ce lo vedo davvero bene.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 2 gennaio, Patrick Cutrone, che col Wolves non gioca praticamente più, è quasi della Fiorentina. La formula: prestito con diritto di riscatto a 15 mln.



Ma com'è possibile? Ci stavamo divorando le falangi


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Gennaio 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma com'è possibile? Ci stavamo divorando le falangi



È l'idolo dei tifosi cit.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 2 gennaio, Patrick Cutrone, che col Wolves non gioca praticamente più, è quasi della Fiorentina. La formula: prestito con diritto di riscatto a 15 mln.



Impacchettato dopo 4 mesi..pazzesco...


----------



## enigmistic02 (3 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 2 gennaio, Patrick Cutrone, che col Wolves non gioca praticamente più, è quasi della Fiorentina. La formula: prestito con diritto di riscatto a 15 mln.



Frecciatine nei suoi confronti incomprensibili. Un giovanissimo poacher tipicamente italiano che per la nostra maglia ha sempre dato tutto, senza mai fare dichiarazioni fuori posto. Comunque...

Cutrone va nella squadra e nell'ambiente che sono attualmente l'ideale per lui. La Fiorentina non aveva il centravanti titolare, ora ce l'ha e secondo me farà benissimo. Glielo auguro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Gennaio 2020)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Frecciatine nei suoi confronti incomprensibili. Un giovanissimo poacher tipicamente italiano che per la nostra maglia ha sempre dato tutto, senza mai fare dichiarazioni fuori posto. Comunque...
> 
> Cutrone va nella squadra e nell'ambiente che sono attualmente l'ideale per lui. La Fiorentina non aveva il centravanti titolare, ora ce l'ha e secondo me farà benissimo. Glielo auguro.



Non penso fossero contro Cutro (come si fa a non amarlo?). Penso piuttosto a quelli che gridavano allo scandalo perchè fosse stato venduto a "soli" 18 milioni + bonus. Adesso rientra con sul cartellino il prezzo di 15 (che vedremo se la Fiorentina pagherà). Sulla titolarità vedremo, tutto da capire come giocherà Iachini. La Fiorentina davanti ha Chiesa, Ribery (da Febbraio), Vlahovic, Pedro, Boateng e Sottil.

Iachini non è un noto offensivista, Cutrone potrà trovare spazio ma dovrà lottare. Io per lui vedo il ruolo con cui si espresso meglio questi anni: l'uomo che esce dalla panchina gli ultimi 25' per ribaltare la partita.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Gennaio 2020)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Frecciatine nei suoi confronti incomprensibili. Un giovanissimo poacher tipicamente italiano che per la nostra maglia ha sempre dato tutto, senza mai fare dichiarazioni fuori posto. Comunque...
> 
> Cutrone va nella squadra e nell'ambiente che sono attualmente l'ideale per lui. La Fiorentina non aveva il centravanti titolare, ora ce l'ha e secondo me farà benissimo. Glielo auguro.



Nessuno ce l'ha con Cutrone, penso

Sono i giornalai che si confermano degli sparaminghiate. L'abbiamo venduto ad una cifra congrua. 
Ora ritorna nel suo campionato, in una squadra con meno pressioni rispetto al Milan e dove potrebbe fare bene, ma non mi aspetto, anche qui, di perdere le dita dal rosik


----------



## enigmistic02 (3 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non penso fossero contro Cutro (come si fa a non amarlo?). Penso piuttosto a quelli che gridavano allo scandalo perchè fosse stato venduto a "soli" 18 milioni + bonus. Adesso rientra con sul cartellino il prezzo di 15 (che vedremo se la Fiorentina pagherà). Sulla titolarità vedremo, tutto da capire come giocherà Iachini. La Fiorentina davanti ha Chiesa, Ribery (da Febbraio), Vlahovic, Pedro, Boateng e Sottil.
> 
> Iachini non è un noto offensivista, Cutrone potrà trovare spazio ma dovrà lottare. Io per lui vedo il ruolo con cui si espresso meglio questi anni: l'uomo che esce dalla panchina gli ultimi 25' per ribaltare la partita.


Rimarcare, da parte di alcuni, un'esperienza professionale negativa tutto sommato naturale per un ragazzo così giovane e con tutte le attenuanti del caso, spacciandola per fallimento, soltanto per poter affermare un implicito "avevo ragione, non ci siam persi nulla" per me è poco onorevole. 

Ribery, Chiesa e Sottil sono esterni, Boateng non è un classico centravanti e gli altri due non sono i classici opportunisti d'area che invece, a Firenze, son sempre andati alla grande. Comunque a parte Chiesa tutti ragazzi che, per motivi diversi, non sono stati affidabilissimi in questi primi mesi. Se Iachini è furbo non dilapiderà il potenziale offensivo di cui dispone soprattutto sugli esterni, di conseguenza non adotterà un modulo che non preveda un attacco aperto che farà delle ripartenze il suo mantra. In questo contesto Cutrone andrebbe a nozze molto meglio degli altri centravanti da te citati, ma come in ogni aspetto della vita, la differenza la farà la fiducia che riporranno in lui nello staff tecnico. Per me, ragionando a priori, va nel contesto ideale, poi si vedrà.



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Nessuno ce l'ha con Cutrone, penso
> 
> Sono i giornalai che si confermano degli sparaminghiate. L'abbiamo venduto ad una cifra congrua.
> Ora ritorna nel suo campionato, in una squadra con meno pressioni rispetto al Milan e dove potrebbe fare bene, ma non mi aspetto, anche qui, di perdere le dita dal rosik



A me è spiaciuto perdere Cutrone. Non perché lo abbia mai considerato un fuoriclasse, o perché creda che possa diventarlo. Semplicemente perché sono convinto che ci avrebbe fatto comodo e che, oltre a considerarlo un ottimo attaccante di complemento, ha dato e avrebbe continuato a dare tutto per la nostra maglia e chi conosce la nostra storia sa perfettamente che anche i Milan più vincenti avevano bisogno, in rosa, di elementi con le sue peculiarità. La cifra della cessione si può discutere, tanto oscilla in continuazione, ma la logica di mercato della nostra società resta per me incoerente, anche alla luce della recente acquisizione.


----------



## danjr (3 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 2 gennaio, Patrick Cutrone, che col Wolves non gioca praticamente più, è quasi della Fiorentina. La formula: prestito con diritto di riscatto a 15 mln.



Sono rimasti davvero colpiti in Inghilterra dalla sua classe


----------



## pazzomania (3 Gennaio 2020)

Cutrone non è un fuoriclasse, è evidente.

Ma è un buon giocatore.

Forse non all' altezza di fare 20 gol in Premier, ma tenete conto che neppure aveva voglia di andarci, la testa è tutto.


----------



## danjr (3 Gennaio 2020)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Frecciatine nei suoi confronti incomprensibili. Un giovanissimo poacher tipicamente italiano che per la nostra maglia ha sempre dato tutto, senza mai fare dichiarazioni fuori posto. Comunque...
> 
> Cutrone va nella squadra e nell'ambiente che sono attualmente l'ideale per lui. La Fiorentina non aveva il centravanti titolare, ora ce l'ha e secondo me farà benissimo. Glielo auguro.



Ovvio che nessuno ce l'abbia con lui, bravissimo ragazzo, però è oggettivamente scarso. Petagna era diecimila volte più forte se parliamo di prodotti del vivaio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Gennaio 2020)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Rimarcare, da parte di alcuni, un'esperienza professionale negativa tutto sommato naturale per un ragazzo così giovane e con tutte le attenuanti del caso, spacciandola per fallimento, soltanto per poter affermare un implicito "avevo ragione, non ci siam persi nulla" per me è poco onorevole.
> 
> Ribery, Chiesa e Sottil sono esterni, Boateng non è un classico centravanti e gli altri due non sono i classici opportunisti d'area che invece, a Firenze, son sempre andati alla grande. Comunque a parte Chiesa tutti ragazzi che, per motivi diversi, non sono stati affidabilissimi in questi primi mesi. Se Iachini è furbo non dilapiderà il potenziale offensivo di cui dispone soprattutto sugli esterni, di conseguenza non adotterà un modulo che non preveda un attacco aperto che farà delle ripartenze il suo mantra. In questo contesto Cutrone andrebbe a nozze molto meglio degli altri centravanti da te citati, ma come in ogni aspetto della vita, la differenza la farà la fiducia che riporranno in lui nello staff tecnico. Per me, ragionando a priori, va nel contesto ideale, poi si vedrà.
> 
> ...



Purtroppo bisognava finanziare l'acquistone Niang, era uno dei pochissimi con mercato e per il quale ci hanno addirittura presentato un'offerta


----------



## enigmistic02 (3 Gennaio 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ovvio che nessuno ce l'abbia con lui, bravissimo ragazzo, però è oggettivamente scarso. Petagna era diecimila volte più forte se parliamo di prodotti del vivaio



Premesso che per me Petagna è un buon giocatore e, anche nel suo caso, quando lo vidi giocare da noi in tournee mi fece una buona impressione, ma che né lui né Cutrone sono i miei attaccanti titolari ideali.

Non capisco sulla base di quale elemento concreto tu possa essere così tranciante nel giudizio. Se paragoniamo lo score dei due a 20 anni non c'è paragone, e non è poco che i gol di Cutrone alla stessa età siano stati segnati con la maglia del Milan addosso. Non per niente è stato cercato all'estero. Petagna prima di affermarsi come buon attaccante, ha dovuto girare per circa 5 anni le periferie italiane per crescere e trovare discreta costanza sotto porta, a Ferrara. Cutrone ha cambiato paese per finire nel campionato più competitivo del mondo, chiuso da due attaccanti oggettivamente molto bravi, ma l'aspettativa se l'è creata lui e ne ha il merito. In prospettiva credo che riuscirà a segnare molti più gol dell'altro, in carriera.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Gennaio 2020)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Premesso che per me Petagna è un buon giocatore e, anche nel suo caso, quando lo vidi giocare da noi in tournee mi fece una buona impressione, ma che né lui né Cutrone sono i miei attaccanti titolari ideali.
> 
> Non capisco sulla base di quale elemento concreto tu possa essere così tranciante nel giudizio. Se paragoniamo lo score dei due a 20 anni non c'è paragone, e non è poco che i gol di Cutrone alla stessa età siano stati segnati con la maglia del Milan addosso. Non per niente è stato cercato all'estero. Petagna prima di affermarsi come buon attaccante, ha dovuto girare per circa 5 anni le periferie italiane per crescere e trovare discreta costanza sotto porta, a Ferrara. Cutrone ha cambiato paese per finire nel campionato più competitivo del mondo, chiuso da due attaccanti oggettivamente molto bravi, ma l'aspettativa se l'è creata lui e ne ha il merito. In prospettiva credo che riuscirà a segnare molti più gol dell'altro, in carriera.



Ma ti condivido volentieri. Anche io non capisco la soddisfazione nel vedere Cutrone fallire.

Premesso che è scarsissimo tecnicamente, a me è dispiaciuto del ragazzo. Per gli amanti delle statistiche, nelle giovanili credo sia stato il recordman delle reti segnate, le doti le ha, poi è rimasto invischiato in questo Milan che ha triturato gente di ben altro calibro. Mi sembra chiaro che ha accettato una sfida difficile perché costretto e forse la ha sofferta, e probabilmente lo condizionerà a vita, la testa conta tutto in questo sport. Sottolineo che è l'unico giocatore che siamo riusciti a vendere, mentre stiamo andando avanti anni a cercare di sbolognare i bidoni attuali che ci rimarranno sul groppone.

Stima per il ragazzo e buona fortuna.


----------



## danjr (3 Gennaio 2020)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Premesso che per me Petagna è un buon giocatore e, anche nel suo caso, quando lo vidi giocare da noi in tournee mi fece una buona impressione, ma che né lui né Cutrone sono i miei attaccanti titolari ideali.
> 
> Non capisco sulla base di quale elemento concreto tu possa essere così tranciante nel giudizio. Se paragoniamo lo score dei due a 20 anni non c'è paragone, e non è poco che i gol di Cutrone alla stessa età siano stati segnati con la maglia del Milan addosso. Non per niente è stato cercato all'estero. Petagna prima di affermarsi come buon attaccante, ha dovuto girare per circa 5 anni le periferie italiane per crescere e trovare discreta costanza sotto porta, a Ferrara. Cutrone ha cambiato paese per finire nel campionato più competitivo del mondo, chiuso da due attaccanti oggettivamente molto bravi, ma l'aspettativa se l'è creata lui e ne ha il merito. In prospettiva credo che riuscirà a segnare molti più gol dell'altro, in carriera.





gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma ti condivido volentieri. Anche io non capisco la soddisfazione nel vedere Cutrone fallire.
> 
> Premesso che è scarsissimo tecnicamente, a me è dispiaciuto del ragazzo. Per gli amanti delle statistiche, nelle giovanili credo sia stato il recordman delle reti segnate, le doti le ha, poi è rimasto invischiato in questo Milan che ha triturato gente di ben altro calibro. Mi sembra chiaro che ha accettato una sfida difficile perché costretto e forse la ha sofferta, e probabilmente lo condizionerà a vita, la testa conta tutto in questo sport. Sottolineo che è l'unico giocatore che siamo riusciti a vendere, mentre stiamo andando avanti anni a cercare di sbolognare i bidoni attuali che ci rimarranno sul groppone.
> 
> Stima per il ragazzo e buona fortuna.


Ma io la penso come voi, solo che in estate sembravano avessimo svenduto il nuovo van basten. È andato nei Wolves dove in attacco gioca più di lui gente del 2000, quindi l'ambiente era anche quello giusto per un giovane. Grande stima per lui come ragazzo, ma dubito sarà mai nemmeno un Matri, più probabile un paloschi


----------



## Marilson (3 Gennaio 2020)

Cutrone puo' essere un onesto mestierante della Serie A cosi come lo sono Petagna e Paloschi, ma per giocare in Premier League ci vuole ben altro. Negli uitimi anni solo Pelle ha fatto bene. Un altro che rispediranno impacchettato con arrivederci e grazie in italia, quanto prima, e' Kean


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Gennaio 2020)

Ogni sillaba negativa pronunciata verso Cutrone è immeritata.
Io me lo riprenderei ad occhi chiusi, con Ibra poi segnerebbe che è un piacere lui che è specializzato in gol di rapina. Tanto con Piatek ho la tremenda sensazione che sia già tutto finito, basta vedere come abbiamo bruciato Higuain che è forte il doppio


----------



## Dany20 (5 Gennaio 2020)

Manco ieri in coppa è stato convocato. Beh, direi che ormai siamo ai dettagli di una sua cessione. Dispiace umanamente per il ragazzo e spero si riprenda ma il livello è quello. Può diventare un buon attaccante di provincia ma per me non è da top club o club che ambiscono all'Europa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Gennaio 2020)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Frecciatine nei suoi confronti incomprensibili. Un giovanissimo poacher tipicamente italiano che per la nostra maglia ha sempre dato tutto, senza mai fare dichiarazioni fuori posto. Comunque...
> 
> Cutrone va nella squadra e nell'ambiente che sono attualmente l'ideale per lui. La Fiorentina non aveva il centravanti titolare, ora ce l'ha e secondo me farà benissimo. Glielo auguro.



oddio... lo scorso anno in piena corsa CL ha sguinzagliato padre, procuratore ecc a far casino perchè non giocava... poteva starsene zitto.

comunque non sono contro di lui, ma contro chi diceva che ci saremmo pentiti della cessione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Gennaio 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma io la penso come voi, solo che in estate sembravano avessimo svenduto il nuovo van basten. È andato nei Wolves dove in attacco gioca più di lui gente del 2000, quindi l'ambiente era anche quello giusto per un giovane. Grande stima per lui come ragazzo, ma dubito sarà mai nemmeno un Matri, più probabile un paloschi



in effetti per un 98 farsi battere da un 2000 deve essere umiliante


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Gennaio 2020)

Era ieri a Malpensa penso che sia fatta..


----------

